# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Roofing tyoe

## garfield

Hi all,  
Just wondering if anyone can tell me if there is a name or where I can buy the same type roofing to make repairs to the existing one from the photos attached please?  
How do I attach a picture please anyone?  
Thanks
Geoff

----------


## droog

https://www.renovateforum.com/f36/ho...photos-125950/

----------

